# Convicted "US" Terrorist was also MA instructor in Columbus, OH



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2009)

Click link to read the whole story:

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/ohio-man-sentenced-20-years/story.aspx?guid={0C894DA8-6B19-4BDE-9FFA-901FE2644816}&dist=msr_2



> *Ohio Man Sentenced to 20 Years for Terrorism Conspiracy to Bomb Targets in Europe and the United States*
> ...
> After fighting in Afghanistan, Paul returned to Ohio, where he began instructing individuals in martial arts in Columbus. He also began recruiting local individuals with extremist intentions in order to establish a jihadist group in Ohio. Over time and through his association with al Qaeda, Paul became dedicated to committing jihad and furthering the objectives of al Qaeda and other radical Islamic fundamentalists.
> ...


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2009)

By his own admission, he was teaching jihadist tactics at a mosque:


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/04/12/terror/main2675595.shtml



> After finishing his al Qaeda training in the early 1990s, Paul returned to Columbus to teach martial arts at a mosque, the indictment said.




http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/ohio-man-sentenced-20-years/story.aspx?guid={0C894DA8-6B19-4BDE-9FFA-901FE2644816}&dist=msr_2



> Paul last year admitted to providing martial arts training to individuals in Central Ohio to prepare them to fight overseas on behalf of al-Qaida after receiving training in Afghanistan.



Greaaaat....


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 28, 2009)

Wouldn't it be ironic if all those al Qaeda guys were trained at the local "Xtreme Martial 'd34dly' Ninja School of Black Belt Sokeship [*and Afterschool Program*]"??

I hope they all signed contracts!!


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought they did all of that in their terrorist boot camps in Afghanistan ? 

I am sure you have seen the one on CNN that shows the bad guys in black masks climbing the monkey bars, jumping through a ring of fire and jumping on a motorcycle etc.

I am sure the al qaeda has their own martial arts training just like the U.S. Marines has with the MCMAP program.

Mosques are supposed to be places of peaceful worship then go home like everybody else. 

Not a place to stockpile weapons, bomb making factories and soundproof firearm ranges in the basement of the mosques while prayers are being uttered aboveground.

Now the most up close and personal of all, Martial art and blade training in their mosques ? 

Those radical mosques really gotta go, man ... :shock:

On the another side of the coin, at least we know what is up with their game plan.


----------



## grydth (Feb 28, 2009)

Not surprising, as there was testimony that the 9/11 cannibals studied martial arts here in the US before attacking the aircraft.

These people will use any weapon they can get. Misuse of the mosque is common with this crowd as well. They've gotten away with it for years in Iraq.


----------



## tellner (Feb 28, 2009)

It's good that he's in jail and will stay there for a long time. That said, punching and kicking people isn't what wins battles let alone wars. What's more significant is that he used it as a filter to recruit people who were open to the _idea_ of punching and kicking people.


----------

